

Fexl version a9 released, with self-configuring build script - fexl
http://fexl.com/release_a9/

======
fexl
Also, I'm currently working on a new version of Fexl which doesn't use
reference counts. It doesn't use mark-and-sweep GC either. I'm using a "lazy
copy" approach which I'm fairly certain will work, and work well. We'll see.

